# Need inspiration for 20 acres



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Looks like we're going to be building on this piece of land next year, and my biggest concern is what to do outside (and how to pay for it, but that's my problem...). The most I've ever had before is .25 acre, but this is about 21 acres. I've tried to mark the line and put where we plan to build and put a driveway. I need some inspiration. What do you suggest? A hay field has been mentioned, but I don't know that I want to tie it all up where I can't do something else I might like. The green spot on the left will be a greenfield for hunting. Thanks!


----------



## outdoorsmen (Jul 23, 2018)

Crp, Clover turn ups and brassicas


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Soccer/football field. Nursery. Crops. Sod farm. Plant some kind of spreading grass and have fun with atv/dirt bike. Winery. Turn into forest. Corn maze. Hedge maze. Pumpkin patch. Landscape the whole thing and have your own botanical gardens.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

racetrack. that's my dream anyway


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Soccer/football field. Nursery. Crops. Sod farm. Plant some kind of spreading grass and have fun with atv/dirt bike. Winery. Turn into forest. Corn maze. Hedge maze. Pumpkin patch. Landscape the whole thing and have your own botanical gardens.


You sure don't have very many ideas. Ha j/k but that sod farm caught my eye. I have a piece of land also - anybody know about sod farming????


----------



## NewLawnJon (Aug 3, 2018)

If I had 20 Acres I would turn a section of it into a fruit orchard, and plant grass in it as well that is just maintained a bit higher than the rest of the yard.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

20 acres. Hmm.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

How about using a field as a tree farm... especially if you have younger kids and celebrate Christmas. Growing up a friend's family had one and it certainly made Christmas time fun. Not to mention a little extra income (which here in NJ leads to a possibly massive property tax break).


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Thanks, everybody! I think we're leaning toward building a pond one day in the SE corner and a lot more trees (hardwood and pine) in the north with another field for deer and turkey hunting. I like the idea of having Christmas trees and a fruit tree orchard.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Look at your local property tax structures and determine if you'll be needing an AG exemption. Remember we never own, we rent from the gubermint. After 8 short years I've already paid them 20-25% the initial purchase price on my property.

Things like land set aside for your house vs AG/livestock/... may make a huge difference in your rent check. ME I'd be figuring out how I put in a private shooting range


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

:thumbup: My father was the local property tax official for most of my life. We've got that covered.


----------



## Hoosier (Jun 12, 2018)

Depends on if it's to be used for income or just fun, but if I had a spare 300-1000 yards, I'd definitely look into putting in my own driving range (if it was easy enough to get a tractor attachment to pick up the balls) or a shooting/archery range. Also, some day I want a standalone garage where I can store/work on cars, motorcycles, equipment, etc. and have my own man cave area - definitely a possibility with that much land, if you're into that. And lastly (well actually first, if it was up to my wife), we'd section off a couple acres for a huge dog park with a pond, shaded area, and some type of seating area/gazebo with a bar where friends can bring their dogs over and sit out there with beers, music, etc.


----------



## zenmower (Jul 22, 2018)

Easy, look into what's required for farm exemption on taxes and do the minimum.

The rest?
-- Rifle range
-- Motorcycle/go-cart track
-- Trees/Shrubs and nature path for the wife
-- You covered the hunting part
-- Garden and livestock if so inclined
-- Solar panel field
-- Golf range & putting green
-- Got stream? Free electricity and fishing spot.

Lastly.......a zip line and crazy jungle gym for the kids with tunnels.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Sporting Clays course!!!!!!!!!!


----------

